# Retaining walls



## Gordon 234 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello!
I am presently constructing the Metcalfe Models cardboard red brick retaining wall as well as the tapered retaining walls on either end of it, and had a question about its location on my layout. Although the general construction of this wall (which will measure approximately 150 cm in length when completed ) is designed to be in a straight line, I would like to install it in a gentle curve to align with the curve in the track where it will be going. Could it be realistic practice to glue down each section of the wall ( 10 segments in all ) with a slight change in angle ( eg ; 5 - 10 degrees ) as each section progresses? Or were these walls always built in a straight line?
Thanks as always, in advance, for any information / advice you can provide me with. Cheers!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I don't think "always" applies to model railroading. Many times minor modifications must be made to prototype structures to make them fit into our layouts. I'm not familiar with the retaining wall to which you refer, but I know there are curved walls out there in the world. Remember, this is YOUR railroad, and you can do whatever you want. I'd think your suggestion to gently curve it to fit you track design sounds totally logical. It would probably look funny if it didn't follow the track! Just my opinion...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree with Fire21. "Always" is one of those absolute words that it's best to forget when practicing the hobby.

That said, there are many examples of gently curved retaining walls in the real world, even ones with an S shaped profile. Building short straight segments greatly simplifies construction, especially where any kind of wooden beam is involved. 

Definitely practice Rule #1 (Your Layout, Your Rules), but in this case, there are plenty of similar prototypes to back you up.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Couldn't you keep the sections straight but following your gentle curve? This would be in line with full size practice, but perhaps that is what you mean.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I have seen retaining walls built as a segmented 'curve'
as you mention but using vertical divider/supports between the segments. They make the wall even more interesting. 

Don


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I picked up this retaining wall that is made from a rigid foam, but can be gently curved. 



















It is gently curved where the track coming up from hidden staging joins the track leaving the yard. Unfortunately, I can't remember who makes it, but I did pick it up from MB Klien.


----------



## AmtrackJim (May 28, 2015)

*Retaing Walls*

The retaining walls that Chet mentioned are manufactured by Noch in I think Germany. Walthers carries them.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

You are correct. At my age, I have old timers disease. It was from Noch.


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Chooch makes some awesome retaining walls, and many of them are flexible. I plan on buying from them for some of my layout soon.

Check them out! http://www.choochenterprises.com/


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Train table plywood elevations filler options*

Retaining walls; If anyone wants' to try this? In the place of brick work found (out east).
Try strata rock formations made with ceiling tiles and hydrolcal, and oil/water based washes. With a western themed layout I find
this rock strata some what more believable. That may be just me though
I'll be following up soon with pictures :smilie_auslachen:
Regards,tr1


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Western rock strata*

Retaining walls; If anyone wants' to try this? In the place of brick work found (out east).
Try strata rock formations made with ceiling tiles and hydrolcal, with oil/water based washes:smilie_auslachen:
I'm trying to have a follow up with pictures. They will be placed in my granite gorge & northern thread here at the forum.Sometime....
Regards,tr1


:smilie_daumenpos: Pictures


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Retaining walls aren't necessarily an Eastern phenomenon. It's really a civil engineering issue. When making a cut or cutting into a face, is the material going to be prone to falling or washing down onto the tracks? If so, a retaining wall is constructed.

If the material is solid rock with only a small potential for rock falls, then the faces are generally left unlined to save money.

It's usually a tradeoff -- is the additional expense of the retaining wall less than the predicted cost of keeping the line open?


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Retaining walls put to good use and appropriate representations?*

Thank you CTV for your additional insightfulness on engineering issues encountered on ones model train layout. You are correct, here, once again, thank you for sharing. Regards,tr1


----------

